
Starliner makes a safe landing–now NASA faces some big decisions - benjaminl
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/12/starliner-makes-a-safe-landing-now-nasa-faces-some-big-decisions/
======
jomoio
Different divisions, I'm sure, but I'm leaning towards "don't take Boeing's
word for anything," given recent events.

------
zengid
I'm really curious to know more about the bug that caused this, and whether it
could have been prevented with modern tooling (or languages), or if it was
just an unfortunate circumstance.

~~~
deeblering4
Yeah the aircraft probably just needs improved CI and a phased migration to
rust.

